# er ..... football .......anyone!



## nickson71 (4 Aug 2007)

Quick question 

Am I the only nutter on here that is look forward to the Premiership Season or any other football starting again in a weeks time. Hell I'm having a Prem party weekend next week at mine involving watching 5 matches in 2 days :shock: 


Just got home from watching my team in the last of the preseason build up and I'm really looking forward to see what the new and improved Manchester City can do this year


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Aug 2007)

I'll be making a 320 mile round trip to see my team play at home.

Mind you as they're in the Championship, perhaps it doesn't count. :roll: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2007)

nickson71":1eyxjvwo said:


> Quick question
> 
> Am I the only nutter on here that is look forward to the Premiership Season or any other football starting again in a weeks time. Hell I'm having a Prem party weekend next week at mine involving watching 5 matches in 2 days :shock:
> 
> ...



Top ten if your lucky, end of season party rolled into the christmas party. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (5 Aug 2007)

Hate footie :x , hate rugger :x and anything else that remotely involves a bat n'ball. F1 isn't too bad but gets a bit boring on the box at times....oh, and darts is when the zapper gets heaved at the telly as well :evil: - Rob


----------



## Scrit (5 Aug 2007)

So I take it you'll not be watching the Saints lift the Carnegie Challenge Cup at Wembley, then :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (5 Aug 2007)

Scrit":62rn0aoj said:


> So I take it you'll not be watching the Saints lift the Carnegie Challenge Cup at Wembley, then :lol:


That's not horseracing is it Scrit?....something else I can't abide, why do all the punters and commentators have to wear a brown fedora (probably borrowed one from Dom :lol for the gee gees. What's this Wembley place....didn't they have a woodworky show there a few years back?  - Rob


----------



## Scrit (5 Aug 2007)

woodbloke":3pzt6ygb said:


> .....why do all the punters and commentators have to wear a brown fedora (probably borrowed one from Dom :lol for the gee gees.


Well, not all of them, Rob:







For that matter Tanya Stephenson doesn't wear a fedora either....... :roll: 

Scrit


----------



## nickson71 (5 Aug 2007)

Newbie_Neil":10h02qz1 said:


> I'll be making a 320 mile round trip to see my team play at home.
> 
> Mind you as they're in the Championship, perhaps it doesn't count. :roll:
> 
> ...



any football counts .................. I sometimes go on to Preston North End games as they are like my second team (and I've a couple of mates that go on every game)

senior - I'd be happy with a top ten finish this season


----------



## promhandicam (5 Aug 2007)

I have to say that I'm with Woodbloke on this one. I really can't see the attraction myself but each to his own. The only sports that I really enjoy involve wind and water i.e. sailing and windsurfing and even those aren't a lot of fun to watch on TV - I'd much rather be out there doing it. A bit like woodworking I guess :wink: 

Steve


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Aug 2007)

I'm a spurs fan, so I obviously enjoy good football, can't wait for the season to start, I hate the close season, the weekends don't feel the same without listening to the commentary, watching match of the day and reading the sunday rags..

COYS!! (Come on you spurs)


----------



## shedhead (5 Aug 2007)

It must have slipped your minds but up here in Scotland we kicked off this week-end. Or down in England does nobody care about the SPL.  
My team Celtic could only manage a draw. Me thinks it will not be a good year!!


----------



## Mike.C (5 Aug 2007)

> Byron,
> 
> I'm a spurs fan,



It just had to be spurs didn't it mate. :roll: You'll be pleased to know then that I support the other and by far the best north London club Arsenal. :lol: :lol: Gooners 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (5 Aug 2007)

> shedhead,
> 
> Or down in England does nobody care about the SPL.



Of course we do mate, after all I live up here, but I was born in Highbury so the English league means just a tad more.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2007)

22nd August, England v Germany, I'm seated behind one of the goals, I'll give you all a wave... :lol: ..... we on our way to wembley... we on our way to wembley....


----------



## DomValente (5 Aug 2007)

After watching England and Wales (R.U.) on Saturday I may start watching football  
We don't stand a chance against the Southern Hemisphere.

Dom


----------



## Scrit (5 Aug 2007)

Have you thought about switching to League, Dom? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2007)

I just knew the northerners would bring up some obscure sport :lol: what next, flat cap throwing, ferret racing, race to tut bott'm af coal pit an back. :shock:


----------



## DomValente (5 Aug 2007)

Scrit":70ukwbsq said:


> Have you thought about switching to League, Dom? :lol:



Now why would you ask that Scrit, :shock: you know I can't answer on an open forum  

Dom


----------



## Paul.J (5 Aug 2007)

I used to love football,but for some reason i seem to be going off it more and more.
I used to go down all the home games when i was younger,but when that stopped still kept a keen interest on my team,and other local teams.
Used to enjoy watching all the football league and F.A cup games and couldn't wait for the finals on t.v.
Just pay particular attention now to the England games.
So really i don't look forward to the start of a new season anymore.
Don't know why. :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## Scrit (5 Aug 2007)

DomValente":1bp94s64 said:


> Now why would you ask that Scrit.....


May have something to do with coming from the same town as the lads with the red V on their jumpers.......... :lol: 



senior":1bp94s64 said:


> I just knew the northerners would bring up some obscure sport :lol: what next, flat cap throwing, ferret racing, race to tut bott'm af coal pit an back. :shock:


Just to remind everyone:



senior":1bp94s64 said:


> I know you may find this hard to believe but I am technically a northerner......


(from elsewhere on *this* forum) :roll: 

Scrit


----------



## DomValente (5 Aug 2007)

My name's Dom and ...and......me mam was born in Blacpool.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2007)

shhhhhh, that was a long time ago.... doesn't count now


----------



## DomValente (5 Aug 2007)

Oh, whew!


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Aug 2007)

Mike.C":27sxb729 said:


> > Byron,
> >
> > I'm a spurs fan,
> 
> ...



Mwuhaha! Spurs are gonna get your fourth spot this year after Van Persie gets another injury and your left with Adebayor upfront :shock: 

Should be a close call though, just wish spent some money on a decent defensive midfielder this year, when Zokora goes to the african nations were only left with Huddlestone or Tainio for that role.

Will you have enough players to field a team of 11 during the african nations?


----------



## Scrit (5 Aug 2007)

DomValente":1ty20cmw said:


> My name's Dom and ...and......me mam was born in Blackpool.


Ah, Blackpool - beer, birds and ......... I remember summer Saturday nights in Blackpool \/ Crackin' place, although the beer wasn't much cop and it was ruddy cold in winter! At least it gave us Ian Anderson (of Jethro Tull and for that matter a few others from the band), Graham Nash (Crosby Stills, etc), Jimmy Clitheroe, Alistair Cooke ("Letter from America") and Ricky Tomlinson to name a few. So yer mam was in excellent company, I'd say

Scrit


----------



## DomValente (5 Aug 2007)

She'd have loved to been associated with some of them,NOT,
she used to eat her fruit with a knife and fork, she was so posh there was fruit on the table even when no one was ill.  

Dom


----------



## Mike.C (5 Aug 2007)

Byron, don't you worry about it we'll manage just fine. :lol:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Vormulac (6 Aug 2007)

'Fraid not, each to their own but I can't think of anything more boring than football. The beginning of the new season heralds in the complete dearth of anything good on tv and messes with the schedule of what's already there for the next eleven odd months (the football season is 50 weeks of the year, right? Seems like it).
The only sports to attract my attention are Rugby and Cricket.

(as I said, each to their own! :lol: )

V.


----------



## shedhead (7 Aug 2007)

CRICKET
As much fun as watching paint dry. I can’t see what takes as much as 5 days to find out who has won can be so much fun. Rugby now that’s a different game. A physical game against the clock this is much more of competitive sport.


----------



## White House Workshop (8 Aug 2007)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Darn it, I can't even get away from that stupid game in a WOODWORKING forum!!! :wink:


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Aug 2007)

White House Workshop":3lnxxt69 said:


> AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Darn it, I can't even get away from that stupid game in a WOODWORKING forum!!! :wink:



I guess the word 'football' in the thread title was a little giveaway? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Alf (8 Aug 2007)

Unless it was the references to cricket, rugby or (possibly) flat cap throwing that brought about the scream... :-k :lol:

I think I'd probably look forward to the football season rather more if, like Christmas, it didn't seem to start earlier every year. Bring back the proper form where a fellow could score hat-tricks for Preston North End in the winter and centuries for Lancashire CCC in the summer, dammit. [-( Not that I have any great desire for anyone to score for either club - my lukewarm loyalty is to Crystal Palace and Surrey. You can tell I've got a sense of humour, eh...? :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Aug 2007)

Alf":imh1ov9b said:


> my lukewarm loyalty is to Crystal Palace



I went to a football match at Crystal Palace (they were playing QPR) when I was about 10 years old. I thought it was such a waste of time that I've never been to a football match since - and I'm 62 now.

(Everyone's probably thinking I'm a grumpy old sod as well :lol: )

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## promhandicam (8 Aug 2007)

Paul Chapman":1pi197ta said:


> I went to a football match at Crystal Palace (they were playing QPR) when I was about 10 years old. I thought it was such a waste of time that I've never been to a football match since - and I'm 62 now. (Everyone's probably thinking I'm a grumpy old sod as well :lol: )
> Cheers Paul



I seem to go to a match every 13 years - my 1st at the age 13 - Chelsea vs West Ham (nominally supporting Chelsea who I think lost); the 2nd when I was 26 - Albania vs Republic of Ireland (in Tirana where I was working at the time - ROI won), and the last at the age of 39 - Cameroon vs Egypt (in Yaoundé - Cameroon lost resulting in a full scale riot and us getting the car stoned). 

Can't say I'm looking forward to 2018 when it seems inevitable that I will go to my next 'game'. 

Oh, and FWIW everyone in my family _knows_ I'm a gumpy sod when it comes to football :lol:

Steve


----------



## scroller frank (9 Aug 2007)

Football :x 
A far more exiting saturday afternoon can be had, by finding an 8X4 sheet of MDF, then paint it ,and sit back with a pint and watch it dry ,  it dosent even matter what colour you use , it's still has the edge over the football , --- bring back welly wanging --- :roll:
---------------Frank-------------


----------



## ByronBlack (9 Aug 2007)

To everyone that really hates football - it's quite simple really - don't watch it! It's hardly ever on terrestial TV (Match of the day is late on a saturday) almost all football including internationals are now on dedicated sky channels, so I really can't see the problem.

The close season is the same every year. We only have 1 tournament every 2 years and that lasts for just a few weeks.

We get more tennis, rugby, cricket, racing etc.. on regular TV than we do football, despite it being the national game and the most played sport in the country. So why the hatred?

There is more inane nonesense every night on ITV and BBC in the form of soaps - but we have the option of turning over the channel.


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Aug 2007)

ByronBlack":339663fw said:


> don't watch it!



We don't :wink: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## White House Workshop (9 Aug 2007)

ByronBlack":yo1iodwo said:


> White House Workshop":yo1iodwo said:
> 
> 
> > AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> ...


You mean it's nothing to do with the New England Patriots?????


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2007)

It's not the actual game of football I dislike, I like to play it. It's the bad traits it brings out in people such as violence and greed.

I have been out in Leeds a few times during and after Leeds United matches, and I have seen the Leeds 'Service Crew' in action. Starting mass bar brawls, attacking people for no reason, shouting and swearing. My mate is a doorman and he has been attacked.

The other side that disgusts me is the money. The amount players are paid and the amount that changes hands when players are sold. In order to fund these vast salaries and transfer costs, the fans have to fork out huge amounts for tickets and merchandise. The spectacular downfall of Leeds United just goes to show how ridiculouss it is. They were somehow allowed to become £80m in debt, when any other company would have long before gone into administration or even liquidation.

Give me back the days when you could go to see you local team for £10 and I might get back into the sport.


----------



## motownmartin (9 Aug 2007)

Paul Chapman":2dsze8du said:


> ByronBlack":2dsze8du said:
> 
> 
> > don't watch it!
> ...



You say you don't watch it but you are watching this thread :roll: 

Martin


----------



## tim (9 Aug 2007)

What bores me about football the most is the fact that its such a 'default' conversation for blokes.

It beats me why people pass up the opportunity for the chance to talk about what's going on in their lives or those they are talking to and would rather discuss the actions and antics of people they are unlikely to have met or will ever meet and frankly will have absolutely no bearing on them, their future or friends and family.

Rather than it being a 'leveller' I find it exclusive (in the worst way) and dull as ditchwater. 

I am however, more than happy to watch games if the play is good but I don't have to know who is playing whom, or how much they were bought for or what their girlfriend looks like or what their neomock Tesco lookalike Cheshire/Hertfordshire sham palace cost.

For me, it pretty much applies to any sport - happy to watch great stuff being played or indeed have a go (in a rubbish and amateur way) but thats it.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Aug 2007)

motownmartin":2vt21mgq said:


> Paul Chapman":2vt21mgq said:
> 
> 
> > ByronBlack":2vt21mgq said:
> ...



That's because I'm interested in different viewpoints - quite like Tim's take on it, above.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## motownmartin (9 Aug 2007)

Paul Chapman":1ii81ozx said:


> That's because I'm interested in different viewpoints - quite like Tim's take on it, above.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Not nosey like me then :^o :lol:


----------



## Scrit (9 Aug 2007)

tim":37e1l9dg said:


> What bores me about football the most is the fact that its such a 'default' conversation for blokes.


Er, no, for me it's woodworking........ :lol: 

Scrit


----------



## nickson71 (9 Aug 2007)

tim":wiw2xaki said:


> What bores me about football the most is the fact that its such a 'default' conversation for blokes.




well for me the default conversation is research (work in a Uni) or DIY/woodwork.


----------



## shedhead (9 Aug 2007)

tim":3j89f5bf said:


> What bores me about football the most is the fact that its such a 'default' conversation for blokes.
> 
> It beats me why people pass up the opportunity for the chance to talk about what's going on in their lives or those they are talking to and would rather discuss the actions and antics of people they are unlikely to have met or will ever meet and frankly will have absolutely no bearing on them, their future or friends and family.




The world would be such a dull place if everyone thought the same, had the same opinion, talked about the same things. I think you call it Freedom. Its healthy to have differances of opinion, as long as it is all kept civil.
So lighten up if people want to talk in depth about something, chill out or dont listen. It will all not matter to any one of us in 100 years from now.


----------



## scroller frank (10 Aug 2007)

Byron wrote that football isn't on tv much,
he may be right ,( i don't have one so i don't no) :shock: 
but it is on most bbc "local " radio stations, certainly hear in nottinghamshire , so they are out , for me anyway, could there not be a "Football radio station" natoinwide , 
I seems to go on for so long , it starts on friday , prevue ,saturday the game , and sunday & ,monday evening ,seems to be people who no nothing about it ring up to tell how the game should have been played !!!
some are so funny /silly i have to switch off it just winds me up!!!
:lol: ---------------------o well the nurse is here now so i'll have to go back to the ward !!!! :roll: :roll:



ps . why is it always the wrong team winns ??


----------



## tim (10 Aug 2007)

shedhead":160ebfjb said:


> The world would be such a dull place if everyone thought the same, had the same opinion, talked about the same things.



I thought that was my point! :roll: :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Aug 2007)

scroller frank":3d6oa3f6 said:


> ( i don't have one so i don't no) :shock:



No TV, Frank - good on you  When my wife and I got married in 1970, we didn't bother with a TV for seven years. When we bought our first house in 1971, the TV licence renewal notice arrived so I wrote to them and said we didn't have a TV. They promptly wrote back asking "Why not?". Bloody cheek, I thought :shock: So I wrote back and said we had only just got married and the novelty hadn't worn off yet. They didn't reply :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## tim (10 Aug 2007)

Paul Chapman":1w270f6b said:


> So I wrote back and said we had only just got married and the novelty hadn't worn off yet.



but seven years later......... :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


Tim


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Aug 2007)

tim":1glfe8mo said:


> Paul Chapman":1glfe8mo said:
> 
> 
> > So I wrote back and said we had only just got married and the novelty hadn't worn off yet.
> ...



Yes, they call it the seven year itch :lol: 

Actually the real reason we bought one after seven years was that our daughter started school where they used to watch TV programmes as part of the lessons. She was so not used to watching TV that she had difficulty concentrating through a whole programme. The strategy obviously worked - she watches it 24 hours a day now :shock: Very educational - Home & Away; Holby City; East Enders; Judge Judy.... :roll: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## scroller frank (10 Aug 2007)

> No TV, Frank - good on you


 haven't got time to watch it , to much sawdust to make. :lol: :lol:
I must admit to spending time watching "discovery" channel when i go to my daughter's .-----------Frank------------


----------



## Woodmagnet (11 Aug 2007)

ByronBlack":2firz7p6 said:


> I'm a spurs fan, so I obviously enjoy good football, can't wait for the season to start, I hate the close season, the weekends don't feel the same without listening to the commentary, watching match of the day and reading the sunday rags..
> 
> COYS!! (Come on you spurs)



KEANO!KEANO!KEANO! :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Aug 2007)

kevin":ns1na752 said:


> ByronBlack":ns1na752 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a spurs fan, so I obviously enjoy good football, can't wait for the season to start, I hate the close season, the weekends don't feel the same without listening to the commentary, watching match of the day and reading the sunday rags..
> ...



Spot on Kev - "There's only on Robbie Keane" :lol: :lol: 

Well, thats your token win out of the way for the season, make the most of it, because it'll only be one of very few on your way back to the championship. :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (11 Aug 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2007)

Most enjoyable first day.


----------



## Mike.C (23 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that Jake, but I have left my glasses in the car, so can anyone tell me what ARSENAL team is top :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jake (23 Sep 2007)

Not just that, but who's that down in the blue bit?


----------



## mailee (23 Sep 2007)

Well I do feel a lot better now I know that I am not the only guy in the UK who hates football. In fact I am not keen on any of the sports myself and would rather watch a good documentary or wood working program. Not that I am a lazy pipper or a beer swilling layabout. I used to scuba dive in my youth and even taught it for a while but as for watching anything exerting on the TV count me out.


----------



## ByronBlack (23 Sep 2007)

lets get carried away at the end of the season - 7 games in is nowt. COYS!!!


----------



## Mike.C (24 Sep 2007)

Bit of fun mate, bit of fun.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (24 Sep 2007)

nickson71":15pfrbyo said:


> Quick question
> 
> Am I the only nutter on here



Not the only one - but definitely a nutter :lol: :wink: 

Cheers

Tony (who loathes football and loves rugby Union)


----------



## motownmartin (24 Sep 2007)

Mike.C":35xitbot said:


> Bit of fun mate, bit of fun.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



A bit of fun but bound to get a reaction from a Spurs fan


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2007)

Hey don't get me wrong, my response was in good fun - I have a tendancy to not put smiley's so it probably got taken the wrong way.

I'm a spurs fan afterall, how can I not have a sense of humour after all these years of medicority? And it seems to continue with Jol geting the boot anytime soon now this week.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Sep 2007)

Hi Byron



ByronBlack":3u7aze5t said:


> And it seems to continue with Jol geting the boot anytime soon now this week.



I did hear that Spurs were going to wait, a maximum of 12 weeks, for AG to get the sack at Chelsea and then move quickly for him. :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil

PS I don't know why I'm laughing, my team are dire at the moment.


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2007)

Carter":35sboseo said:


> Hi Byron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's an error in your statement, it's where you say "move quickly" .. spurs dont do anything quickly!


----------



## DomValente (24 Sep 2007)

I'll have to introduce you to an ex girfriend BB she lives down the road from you, do all sad Spurs fans live down there  

Dom


----------



## motownmartin (24 Sep 2007)

DomValente":t606auq7 said:


> I'll have to introduce you to an ex girfriend BB she lives down the road from you, do all sad Spurs fans live down there
> 
> Dom


The happy ones are living abroad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2007)

DomValente":2dx1ju2o said:


> I'll have to introduce you to an ex girfriend BB she lives down the road from you, do all sad Spurs fans live down there
> 
> Dom



Is she fit? and is she a psycho? The only female spurs fan I ever met down here was truly a scary individual.


----------



## DomValente (24 Sep 2007)

PM'd you BB


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2007)

ta very much.


----------



## Slim (25 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":3dg3zu10 said:


> I'm a spurs fan afterall, how can I not have a sense of humour after all these years of medicority?



Osama Bin Laden has just sent a new video message to prove he is still alive. He said "Tottenham were s**t on Saturday". 

MI6 have dismissed it saying "It could have been recorded any time in the last 12 years!"


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Sep 2007)

Slimjim81":33lz45ss said:


> ByronBlack":33lz45ss said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a spurs fan afterall, how can I not have a sense of humour after all these years of medicority?
> ...



:lol Very good! Bin Laden is actually for real an Arsenal fan, says it all really ('the gunners').


----------

